# KA Transmissions



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok my friend just bought another S14 its a 95 with a blown motor and what i need to know is will transmission from this S14 work in my car? i know mechanically they will bolt up fine but i'm wondering about the sensors on the S14 not working with my S13.


Thanks,
Don

BTW I drive a 1992 coupe


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> ok my friend just bought another S14 its a 95 with a blown motor and what i need to know is will transmission from this S14 work in my car? i know mechanically they will bolt up fine but i'm wondering about the sensors on the S14 not working with my S13.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



IIRC you will just have to swap the vss.(speed sensor). If you buddy is parting it out I have a friend in desperate need of a 5 spd tranny harness for a S14.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> IIRC you will just have to swap the vss.(speed sensor). If you buddy is parting it out I have a friend in desperate need of a 5 spd tranny harness for a S14.


 but thing is the car is still OBDI shouldn't that equipment still be the same considering it was TECHNICALLY made in 94?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry I thought you were working on your SOHC car...should be the same then.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Sorry I thought you were working on your SOHC car...should be the same then.


 lol no rich i bought another 240 a 92 coupe


----------

